# Help?! How to turn a dog crate to a rat cage?



## FurrylittlePaws

I am thinking of converting one of my three dog crates into a a rat cage. any one knows the material need to convert a dog crate into a rat cage and maybe pictures of your dog crate cage if you made one.
i have to decide between my small(Pit bull size), medium(border collie size), or large(golden retriever-great dane size) dog crate.


----------



## killybutt

When you say dog crate I am assuming you're talking about the ones that are all-wire (usually powder-coated) with a latch door, not the kind with the plastic outside and one wire door. What you can do then is take wire mesh, which you can find in the garden section of most hardware stores in rolls, and use zipties to cover the bars with the mesh so your rats can't slip through. For the bottom you'll want to use a pan that is suited to the size of the crate, which is probably already provided, or you can try making it yourself.... You can add levels inside the cage with upside-down wire containers or small animal platforms with zipties. Should work just fine  Let us know if you decide to make it!


----------



## Kinsey

What was said above is fine, but watch for sharp edges on hardware cloth.

I also need to warn you, dog cages are a nightmare to clean. It would be much better to get a rat cage, or perhaps convert a bird cage.


----------



## disney.jessica

Did you ever do this? I want to do the same thing but it seems noone has posted pictures in all the google searches I found.


----------



## shooper

I did this with my huge dog cage. I covered it in chickenwire and used it to house my ferret. Well, that didnt last long because I was tired of crawling in on my hands and knees to clean it. I bought him a ferret nation. My rats already had a FN.


----------



## ratjes

shooper said:


> I did this with my huge dog cage. I covered it in chickenwire and used it to house my ferret. Well, that didnt last long because I was tired of crawling in on my hands and knees to clean it. I bought him a ferret nation. My rats already had a FN.


To avoid having to crawl in you can put the crate on a table.


----------



## TGQ

You'll want to get the coated hardware cloth though. It's usually the cheapest at Home Depot. The coated one is green. Make sure you it says "vinyl-coated hardware cloth" or something like that. If it just says plastic, which is cheaper, but just plastic, you don't want it, because rats will chew through that. It can be a very confusing Home Depot trip if you're not sure what to look for.

Edit: It looks like this: http://www.amazon.com/Vinyl-Coated-Hardware-Cloth-Green/dp/B000HHSCLA


----------



## Yerebiz

disney.jessica said:


> Did you ever do this? I want to do the same thing but it seems noone has posted pictures in all the google searches I found.


----------



## Yerebiz

Just type, how to turn a dog cage into a bunny cage, the cages will be ment for bunnies, but it will give you an idea of how it will look.😊


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Umm, this thread is like, 8 and a half years old.


----------

